

MIT researchers announce new transistors - shahryc
http://indianexpress.com/article/technology/tech-news-technology/new-transistors-announced-by-mit-researchers-will-enable-power-efficient-electronics/

======
shahryc
"...announced a line of GaN transistors and power electronic circuits that
promise to cut energy usage in data centres, electric cars, and consumer
devices by 10 to 20 per cent worldwide by 2025."

